# US Jetting or HotJet US



## bellowsplumbing (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

We are considering our options for a trailer jetter right now. I'm curious if anyone has any feedback on US Jetting vs HotJet USA. We are considering the 4010 from US Jetting and the Package C 70HP from HotJet.

I like the US Jetting model, but it doesn't comes with any accessories while the HotJet comes with all the accessories for about 8k less. 

Any addition feedback on other models would be helpful. Unfortunately this is a big purchase and there is so much conflicting info out there about how much you really need. We plan to use the equipment to clear lines up to 12", mainly apartments, storm drains, and commercial properties.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Given the choice between those two, I would hands down choose the USJ. That's like asking whether I prefer prime rib or mac 'n' cheese for dinner.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

BTW, you better go back and post an introduction so everyone on here knows your licenses held, years experience, type of services you offer, etc. Either that or don a steel collar cause someone's gonna bite your head off. Just lettin' ya know.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

US jetting


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Usj.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spartan Ultimate Warrior


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Spartan Ultimate Warrior


Ron, I've looked and looked at that machine and I gotta say it's about the nicest trailer jet I've ever seen. Only one thing I don't like about it, it has preset pressures, you just turn the knob or push the remote to select your pressure, whereas other jets can be adjusted infinitely using the throttle. Other than that, I'm sold. Still might own one someday :thumbsup:.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

The soldier is not a bad choice for the price .I'm looking at getting the soldier to start the new year out right . Spartan makes great tools and equipment.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Consider the serviceability of whatever unit you buy.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got a used Jet from US Jetting and I had no problems at all.

12 inch with a machine of 4g at 10 gpm is pushing it.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

drs said:


> Got a used Jet from US Jetting and I had no problems at all.
> 
> 12 inch with a machine of 4g at 10 gpm is pushing it.


My bad. I thought he said 4018, now I see he said 4010. I agree that 10 gpm would be pushing it in 12" pipe if there is much debris to flush. Still think the US Jetting unit is far superior, but I'm not sure what the OP's biggest concern is, cost or quality. Also, we should be comparing apples to apples, the difference in specs between the 17 gpm at 3600 psi Hot Jet and 10 gpm at 4000 US Jetting is pretty big in my opinion.


----------



## bellowsplumbing (Dec 9, 2011)

*What about Mongoose?*

Sorry my bad for the confusion. We are looking at the model 4018-300 which is 18 gpm and 4000 psi. 

On a side note, how does Mongoose compare with US Jetting? I love the US Jetting product it's just pricey and doesn't include any of the nozzle add-ons that others are adding, plus I pay sales tax since we're in CA. 

There is very little information on the web comparing these products. They're all expensive and I'd hate to try and save a little money to end up with an inferior product. On the other hand money is money and I hate to pay a premium if I can avoid it.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

The next jet I should be buying next year will be comming from John Bean Sprayers, Either their "Bulldog" or their 300 gal reg. Jet.

check them out.


_ I _have a Older FMC unit that runs like a champ, and FMC was sold to John Bean Sprayers.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Our first jetter was a Gorlitz, (I was looking for some pictures but I think is discontinued), it was cheaper and with all kind of extras, worked good for us for several years, bussines grow, so now we have the USJ 4018-300, and it was like jumping from a Ford Fiesta to a Corvette, so, in my opinion if you are going to do the investment, go for the best you can afford.
Our Gorlitz is collecting dust... :sad:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Hardly get by here much but hands down the USJ 4018 with remote. Just AWESOME! Its my baby:thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

bellowsplumbing said:


> Sorry my bad for the confusion. We are looking at the model 4018-300 which is 18 gpm and 4000 psi.
> 
> On a side note, how does Mongoose compare with US Jetting? I love the US Jetting product it's just pricey and doesn't include any of the nozzle add-ons that others are adding, plus I pay sales tax since we're in CA.
> 
> There is very little information on the web comparing these products. They're all expensive and I'd hate to try and save a little money to end up with an inferior product. On the other hand money is money and I hate to pay a premium if I can avoid it.


I know a guy who just got his new 4018 on Wednesday but he bought the 200-gallon unit which is marketed in Europe. It's 20" narrower thnt the 300-gallon unit so he can get around town easier.

Mark


----------

